# asserted myself at the cafeteria



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I had to go up to this little cafeteria upstairs to get my boss a sandwhich and these two large women(the servers) were up there. They asked if I needed some help and I said I needed to get a sub sandwhich. One of the women said something like, 

"I thought you were a little kid at first."

Well, I immediately said "Yeah, people say I look younger than I am. I'm 30 though."


(I'm also pretty fairly thin and short 5'2" so I guess she thought I was like 12.)

I'm SO glad I said that. Cause I do look really young. And I was saying the other daysomewhere else how pastel colors make me look younger and I wore that new light blue shirt and what did I tell you?


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Great. It's wonderful to know your strengths and use that knowledge to get positive results.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, good for you! People say I look young all the time (I'm 20 though) and I usually don't know how to respond.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxiety75 said:


> I had to go up to this little cafeteria upstairs to get my boss a sandwhich and these two large women(the servers) were up there. They asked if I needed some help and I said I needed to get a sub sandwhich. One of the women said something like,
> 
> "I thought you were a little kid at first."
> 
> Well, I immediately said "Yeah, people say I look younger than I am. I'm 30 though."


Anxiety28,

You did well! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Any less of a person would have said "Yeah, and I thought you were Jabba the Hut. Can I have the sub sandwich or are you gonna eat it?"


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Good on you!  I get that all the time as well (I know I'm only 18, though). I went to a doctor once this year and he thought I was 13 years old, he actually joked about it (not in a mean way), and couldn't believe I was really 18!

If I were you I'd take it as a compliment that people think you look younger than you are.


----------

